# Double din h/u into e39



## rogan (Sep 13, 2007)

Hopefully I'll be starting on my stereo upgrade in a couple of weeks. The biggest problem looks to be fitting the h/u into the dash.

H/U: Alpine IVA-W200









From what I can see, the airbox doesn't allow enough depth at the bottom for a double din. But I've seen a post where someone adapted the airbox to give more space.

My other options, take the screen off the h/u and fit that with the double din piece being a hideaway unit, but is there anywhere behind the dash that a double din unit will fit?? My last option which I'm trying to avoid is taking the bottom half of the h/u apart, but there's a heap of work in that (ok there's a heap of work in separating off the face but I reckon it'd be worth it)

Anyone know where I could hide a double din unit behind the dash , and can't use the glove box cos I need that for the MID or whatever it's called. I'm guessing the voltage drop would be too high if I moved the h/u to the boot with the face in the dash.

If the head unit is a complete nightmare, then I could go to another h/u but would prefer to use the one I've got


----------



## bpautosound (Jul 9, 2007)

If the only thing in the way is the rear air vents or main vent. No big deal this can be modified ( cut ) and resealed to accept your unit. I've done it on a 2003 five series which had the same problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Yup. Just need an experienced installed to "cut" and "rebuild" your air vents to accept the double din.

Boom Boom Done and Done 

The secret is finding the good installer as I would not let just anyone cut and rebuild the air vents.


----------



## rogan (Sep 13, 2007)

The air box has 2 sensor sort of things on it which would have to be moved too.

Haven't looked at pulling the air box out to see how easy it would be to mod.

I've separated the nosepiece from the headunit (surprisingly very easy) so if I could find space to hide the main unit behind the dash somewhere it wouldn't be too difficult.

If modding the airbox is reasonably simple, that might be the best way to go. Just need to find 2 free days to pull the dash apart and see what needs to be done

Thanks for those pics, very similar to what I'm looking to do but would continue the wood trim across the top and having a black dash I think it would blend better in the bottom half.


----------



## Twin Que (Apr 15, 2004)

*Look at my install*

97 540i
Pioneer AVIC Z2 
I did the wood strip thing too. Worked perfect. I made some extra bezels & wood trim if you need it.....reasonable/// It turned out perfect


----------



## rogan (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice.

Did you adapt the air vents as well??


----------



## Twin Que (Apr 15, 2004)

I mounted mine up high. Avoided all of the major duct work.......


----------

